# Bracelet For Mirage Iii?



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I think I may be interested in purchasing a bracelet for my Mirage III. I see there are a few aftermarket options out there and I'm not sure what I like yet. If you have a photo of a Mirage III on a bracelet, could you please post it to this thread? Also, do you have any experience with aftermarket bracelets and can you give me your opinions on quality and finish? If I find a bracelet for 20mm lugs, how can I be sure that the curvature of the end link will fit nicely on the Mirage III? Thanks.

-Ian


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roys standard Oyster style is a very good match. I had one as did a few forum members.

I'll lay odds a photo of one fitted will be up before the night is much older.

The end links are a perfect fit.









In fact if you do a search for mirage3 or III, you will probably find a pic or two. There may even be one in the main gallery.

PPS

Found one!

Thread Link


----------



## iwhelan (Dec 18, 2004)

ESL said:


> Roys standard Oyster style is a very good match. I had one as did a few forum members.


Unfortunately he's out of stock on that bracelet right now and I'm in the US anyway. Any idea what brand that bracelet is? I like the oyster style, but I am also curious about opinions on aftermarket president style braclets. Something plain with just brushed SS would be nice.

More photos please?

-Ian


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

> The end links are a perfect fit.


The end links of a standard oyster bracelet are not a perfect fit as they are designed for lugs with a curved side profile. The Mirage has a straight side profile.

I imagine a perfect fit would be a Sinn 103 bracelet.

Makes you think you maybe should have bought the proper watch in the first place.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Makes you think you maybe should have bought the proper watch in the first place


Meow!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

iwhelan said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Roys standard Oyster style is a very good match. I had one as did a few forum members.
> ...


The bracelets from the M-series divers will fit and I can sell you one if you wish to contact me off forum.


----------

